
Gay World of Warcraft guild forced to change name because of user complaints - mikece
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/gay-world-of-warcraft-guild-forced-to-change-name-because-of-user-reports/
======
fatheart
The guild name is in all caps. That was a deliberate choice in an attempt to
be edgy, or to attract attention. If the guild creator didn't realize most of
the attention he would attract would be negative, now he does.

The forced name change is appropriate/deserved. I doubt this article would
exist if not for the Hearthstone debacle.

Or I haven't progressed with the rest of the internet and my cynicism belongs
in the past.

~~~
ptcampbell
Are there other guilds in all caps?

